# 2015 New York Auto Show



## AutoGuide.com

> It’s time to head to the big apple to get the juiciest new car news from the 2015 New York Auto Show.
> 
> Confirmed debuts include Cadillac’s new CT6 flagship sedan and a production version of the Scion iM compact hatchback as well as the Scion iA small sedan. Expect an updated Lexus RX, Lincoln Continental Concept, 2016 Kia Optima and a production version of the 2016 Jaguar XF, as well as the exciting new McLaren 570S.
> 
> Be sure to check in with AutoGuide for all the latest 2015 New York Auto Show news, and the best auto show video coverage on the net.


Read more about the 2015 New York Auto Show at AutoGuide.com.


----------

